# Country



## Buzzkill (Mar 19, 2008)

Like the typical stoner i love to listen to bone thugz and kottonmouth kings and all that but i love to listen to some old school country like willie nelson,david allen coe, Hank Williams Jr, Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash etc.

Anyone else?


----------



## email468 (Mar 19, 2008)

i enjoy some C&W now and again.


----------



## Yrteop (Mar 19, 2008)

its all about the reggae, but electronic is honestly worth giving a shot next time you roll a Fat L. Try boys noiz, daft punk, mstrkrft, and sts9...... awesome groups.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 19, 2008)

the mars volta


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

hell yeah man. love all u listed especially johnny cash


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

johnny cash- sunday morning comming down, cocain blues, big iron etc.


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 11, 2008)

Like the typical stoner i love to listen to bone thugz and kottonmouth kings and all that but i love to listen to some old school country like willie nelson,david allen coe, Hank Williams Jr, Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash etc.

Anyone else?



Absolutely agree 100%. Waylon, Willie, Johnny, Merle.....they just dont make music like that anymore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2021)

This dude gets no Country love here but he Macked back in the day


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


Your taste is impeccable. As is your work ethic.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2021)

labluvver6 years ago
A once in a lifetime voice.

9

REPLY



mary ann broadus2 years ago
Amen, brother...


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

Last night's ACL was Texas Icons, Jerry Jeff and Billy Joe. Really good show.









Austin City Limits | Texas Icons: Jerry Jeff Walker and Billy Joe Shaver | Season 46 | Episode 4612 | PBS


Enjoy a tribute to late Texas singer/songwriters Jerry Jeff Walker and Billy Joe Shaver.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Feb 7, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> This dude gets no Country love here but he Macked back in the day


He gets no love because he’s kinda fake. I like some of his material, but he’s too polished, and the material isn’t actually his. George is just a pretty face and a decent voice, no real substance due to not writing his own songs. He was the test bed for the death of country and the beginning of “C pop”.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Some say Tim hasn't taken off that hat in 3 decades.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Some say Tim hasn't taken off that hat in 3 decades.


Neither would you with male pattern baldness they induce. Brother wears hats. 7 years my junior. Chrome dome on top. Hate hats. Same doo as Joe Dirt since those days on my noggin. LMAO. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Neither would you with male pattern baldness they induce.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2021)




----------

